
Humans 'threaten 1m species with extinction' - thg
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-48169783
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19838229)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
It annoys me that an obvious dupe (heck, I was 95% sure it would be a dupe
before I even visited the link) with a sensationalized headline can reach the
front page before the original reporting without the sensationalized title is
even off the front page. Goes to show you that the people around here are just
as susceptible to click-bait as everyone else.

~~~
dredmorbius
Accidents happen. I try to check before submitting myself, and still managed a
dupe last week.

------
vijay_n_15
Go humans..

